
Ask HN: What are you doing with your yubikey? - johnnycarcin
I have two yubikeys (gifts) now but I&#x27;m not really sure what to do with them. It seems very few sites use the FIDO capabilities and I already have LastPass for filling out my various logins. Anyone care to share some of the things they are doing with yubikeys?
======
galooph
I use one yubikey to login to LastPass and to login to production servers, and
a yubikey neo to provide OATH-TOTP codes.

------
OJFord
GPG keys and second factor auth.

